# Improving my workout



## RMD (Dec 17, 2013)

A good friend of mine and a qualified SnC coach wrote this up for me, i stuck by it for around 3 months did see alot of strengh gains. Then i thought id change it up and go for the usual Chest/Tri's Back/Bis workout which actually made me feel alot weaker within time i went from 50kg dumbell press 6-8 reps to struggling to do 4 reps. Here is my original workout plan how do you think i could improve this?


day1setrepsrestbox/bench jumps461minsquats 381-2mincircuit x3cardioLeg presstreadmillmax inclination speed 4-530 minleg curlleg ext1 mincircuit x 2planks fwd/side1min/30 secslunges12 each bodyweightsquat jumps10 continuos 1 minday2 setrepsrestbench press38one arm row81-2mincardio x 6methodtimerestbattling ropesdouble hands 20 secsmiltary press38alternate20 secs40 secslateral raises121-2mineach double and alternate is one rep circuit x2 chest flys dumbbells12reverse flys dubn12triceps over head12biceps seated dumb121minday3 setrepsrestkettle bell swings451mindeadlift 381-2mincircuit x3single leg squat bench8 each legleg ext12cardio x 10 leg curl121 min treadmillincline 10speed 14circuit x2sprint 20 secsrussian twist using med ball12 eachrest 40 secsdynamic side planks10 eachalternate split squat jumps 10 each1 minday 4setrepsrestpull ups381-2minone arm chest pressdumbbell shoulder press38bar front raises121-2mincardio x 6methodtimerestbattling ropesdouble hands 20 secscircuit x2alternate20 secs40 secschest flys cable12reverse flys cable12each double and alternate is one rep triceps rope ext12biceps barbbell121min


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

too hard to read mate.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I'm guessing that's a excel page you've copy and pasted? It looks like the formatting has gone to pot, it doesn't make any sense to me either, try writing it out?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Why don't u ask your SnC coach friend? They know to change things up, sure s/he'd be more than happy to.


----------



## RMD (Dec 17, 2013)

I do apologies and yeh it was off a excell page lol here is it in word format.

And i am not asking my "SNC Friend" because knowledge is gained through others experiences in the fitness world what works on some may not work on others so i would like other professionals opinion.

*
Day 1 Lower Body*

Box/Bench jumps 4 sets or 6 reps (1min rest)

Squats 3 sets 8 reps 1-2 mins rest

Circuit x3

Leg press 10 reps

Leg curl 10 reps

Leg extension 10 reps

Circuit x2

Planks fwd/side 1 minute 30 seconds

Lunges 12 each leg body weight

Squat jumps 10 continuous

Cardio treadmill Max incline level 4-5

*Day 2 Upper Body*

Bench Press 3 Sets 8 Reps

One Arm Row 3 sets 8 reps

Military press 3 sets 8 reps

Lateral raises 3 sets 8 reps

Circuit x2

Chest flyes dumbbell 12 reps

Reverse flyes dumb 12 reps

Triceps over head 12 reps

Biceps seated dumbels 12 reps

Cardio = 6x Battle Ropes 20 seconds single 20 seconds double

*Day 3 Lower Body*

Kettle bell swings 4 sets 5 reps

Deadlift 3 sets 8 reps

Circuit x3

Single leg squat bench 8 reps each leg

Leg extension 12 reps

Leg curl 12 reps

Circuit x 2

Russian twist using med ball 12 each side

Dynamic side planks 10 reps each

Alternate split squat jumps 10 each side

Cardio treadmill max incline level 4-5

*Day 4 Upper Body*

Pull ups 3 sets 8 reps

One arm chest press 3 sets 8 reps

Dumbbell shoulder press 3 sets 8 reps

Bar front raise 3 sets 8 reps

Circuit x2

Chest flyes cable 12 reps

Reverse flys cable

Tricep rope extension 12 reps

Biceps barbell 12 reps

Cardio 6x battle ropes


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

RMD said:


> I do apologies and yeh it was off a excell page lol here is it in word format.
> 
> And i am not asking my "SNC Friend" because knowledge is gained through others experiences in the fitness world what works on some may not work on others so i would like other professionals opinion.
> 
> ...


That's cool.... I thought u said it DID work and that's why you want to adapt it slightly and not change routines completely.

Thank you for educating me on how knowledge is gained.


----------



## RMD (Dec 17, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> That's cool.... I thought u said it DID work and that's why you want to adapt it slightly and not change routines completely.
> 
> Thank you for educating me on how knowledge is gained.


Lol no hard feelings i thought u was being cheeky so i tried being cheeky back! I wasn't disrespecting your ability to gain knowledge. :001_tt2:

Now help me!

Do u think i can add anything to this program to progress?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

RMD said:


> Lol no hard feelings i thought u was being cheeky so i tried being cheeky back! I wasn't disrespecting your ability to gain knowledge. :001_tt2:
> 
> Now help me *woman!*
> 
> Do u think i can add anything to this program to progress?


i see you took that out :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you need to work out what your goal is first .

you have put a SnC post up in a natty bb section .


----------



## RMD (Dec 17, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> i see you took that out :lol:


LOOL! I assumed Queenie was a female from name an avatar but you cant be sure with men these days they like to take use feminin names and avs loool i was hoping no one realised i took it out! damn u jonny


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

RMD said:


> Lol no hard feelings i thought u was being cheeky so i tried being cheeky back! I wasn't disrespecting your ability to gain knowledge. :001_tt2:
> 
> Now help me!
> 
> Do u think i can add anything to this program to progress?


No, I wasn't being cheeky.

I was looking at it as a coach. If I had written u a program that worked for u, I'd be happy to adapt it as physiques, mindsets, goals change.

What ARE your goals? Are you improving strength or physique?


----------



## RMD (Dec 17, 2013)

ewen said:


> you need to work out what your goal is first .
> 
> you have put a SnC pot up in a natty bb section .


Its not really an SnC training program just written by an SnC coach, as my goals were to build strengh and size. Hoping i am correct with strength comes size.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

RMD said:


> LOOL! I assumed Queenie was a female from name an avatar but you cant be sure with men these days they like to take use feminin names and avs loool i was hoping no one realised i took it out! damn u jonny


Definitely a woman.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RMD said:


> Its not really an SnC training program just written by an SnC coach, as my goals were to build strengh and size. Hoping i am correct with strength comes size.


rep ranges followed by circuits suggest its a SnC program .

diet dictates size also strength training to build a base is a good starting point .

best bet is ask your friend to design you a purely strength based routine and work out your own diet using my fitness pal .


----------



## RMD (Dec 17, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> No, I wasn't being cheeky.
> 
> I was looking at it as a coach. If I had written u a program that worked for u, I'd be happy to adapt it as physiques, mindsets, goals change.
> 
> What ARE your goals? Are you improving strength or physique?


So what if i wanted to improve my Strengh and Physique?


----------



## RMD (Dec 17, 2013)

ewen said:


> rep ranges followed by circuits suggest its a SnC program .
> 
> diet dictates size also strength training to build a base is a good starting point .
> 
> best bet is ask your friend to design you a purely strength based routine and work out your own diet using my fitness pal .


Thank you for the advice bro, what is this fitness pal?


----------



## RMD (Dec 17, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Definitely a woman.


Lol after checking your jorunal im pretty sure u are, a very booootiful one aswell


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

RMD said:


> So what if i wanted to improve my Strengh and Physique?


I think you have to work towards one goal exclusively really because diet would be different as would rep ranges etc. Obviously your physique will change but it's just to what extent


----------



## RMD (Dec 17, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> I think you have to work towards one goal exclusively really because diet would be different as would rep ranges etc. Obviously your physique will change but it's just to what extent


This is where i get confused as with strength comes size, it is not physically possible to be as strong to an extent without being big physically.

So if i was to work towards a strength goal i should gain size.

After gaining the size with the help of a diet, if i then wanted to get "ripped" with the help of a different diet. By changing the rep ranges i would have to go lighter with my weights and by going lighter with my weights that would mean that my muscles would shrink in size as they would not be needed to be big anymore as they are bearing lighter weight.

So am i right to say that rep ranges above 12 are useless for strengh and physique gains and would actually cause muscle shrinkage.

So is it true that the only factor that actually needs to change is diet? Otherwise always train heavy with low reps?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

RMD said:


> This is where i get confused as with strength comes size, it is not physically possible to be as strong to an extent without being big physically.
> 
> So if i was to work towards a strength goal i should gain size.
> 
> ...


I saw a 57kg woman squat 105kg today so no... strength doesn't equal size. I know I bang on about it but there are two different types of hypertrophy: myofibril and sarcoplasmic. To gain strength or size u need to do one or the other imo.


----------



## RMD (Dec 17, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> I saw a 57kg woman squat 105kg today so no... strength doesn't equal size. I know I bang on about it but there are two different types of hypertrophy: myofibril and sarcoplasmic. To gain strength or size u need to do one or the other imo.


See this is why I have come and asked for advice as I never actually knew about hypertrophy theory existed till now. Yep mia newbie! I really want to focus on natural body building strength isn't really what I want to achieve its more a physical appearance. I was born with good genetics always had wide shoulda big last and arms, and my legs are also naturally quite big. My only downfall is my height at 5'8 but with the right training program an diet I know I could ascetically get there!

What would you say is the a good hypertrophy training program while cutting body fat but not losing muscle mass?

Btw I way 80kg probably about 20% body fat which is my downfall

I can bench press 6 reps of 130kg

deadlift isn't my fab excercise so I tend to not exceed 6 reps of 150kg

shoulder press dumbells 40kg Either side and military 100kg

my squat has gotten better as I was someone that never did legs but now I'm on 6 reps of 140kg


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RMD said:


> See this is why I have come and asked for advice as I never actually knew about hypertrophy theory existed till now. Yep mia newbie! I really want to focus on natural body building strength isn't really what I want to achieve its more a physical appearance. I was born with good genetics always had wide shoulda big last and arms, and my legs are also naturally quite big. My only downfall is my height at 5'8 but with the right training program an diet I know I could ascetically get there!
> 
> What would you say is the a good hypertrophy training program while cutting body fat but not losing muscle mass?
> 
> ...


You weigh 80kg, don't have a clue what you're doing and benching 130 for reps, I'd love to see videos of this 2" roms and some of the others too, lol


----------



## RMD (Dec 17, 2013)

Kimball said:


> You weigh 80kg, don't have a clue what you're doing and benching 130 for reps, I'd love to see videos of this 2" roms and some of the others too, lol


lol u dnt believe its possible no? Everyone seems to be saying that until they see me do it. What else would u like me to shoot? Chest Press, Deadlifts? Shoulder Press?

whats 2" roms?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

If i was you, at that weight etc and doing those weights and reps. I would be putting vids up for sure.


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks one hell of a strange program from an S&C coach.

I'd be a bit embarrassed if I'd written that one!

Split it into two days

A:

Front squat/High bar back squat

Push press

Weighted chin up (play around with grips, I prefer neutral hammer grip, more shoulder friendly)

Lat raise

Bicep exercise/body weight chin ups for volume (around 40 reps)

B:

RDL

DB shoulder press

Chest supported row variant

GHR (ghetto GHR will do, youtube it)

Tricep exercise/dips for volume (around 40 reps)

Throw in a conventional deadlift once a once to test max

For the compounds* set yourself a volume total with a weight, around 25-30 reps from 5 sets. When you reach that total, add the minimum weight increment. Beat your total every session.

*front squat would be done at triples for 5 sets, your rhomboids will fatigue before your legs will, bar placement will go to sh1t

do it ABxABxx

anyway, that's my thoughts


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

Forgot to add, the assistance work would be done for a rep total of between 40-50 reps across 5 sets


----------

